# Potty Training... Bell/no bell/another method



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

So my dog is now 15 weeks old and knows where to go but has no way of really signaling to me that he needs to go. I pay attention to him most of the time, and can recognize when he needs to go usually but I really want to find a way for him to get my attention, even if it's just scratching the door. I've heard about using the bell, but I've also heard that the dog will just learn to ring it just because he wants to go outside. Looking for ideas, recommendations, etc... 

Thank you for any input


----------



## crickets (Dec 19, 2014)

I've never tried the bell thing. I have always just stuck to a schedule and the pup gets in the habit. When they need to go out they always managed to get my attention and let me know.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

dhaney81 said:


> ... but I really want to find a way for him to get my attention, even if it's just scratching the door. ...
> 
> Thank you for any input


Careful what you wish for dhaney81. 

I am a method 2 person (schedule and watch for signs) but lately his way of getting my attention is to act like a butt head. He starts breaking rules, disobeying and generally being a pain in the butt whenever he wants to go out. I am thinking of training him to ring the bell...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've trained her to use a bell and I love it.

Yes, when she was younger, she would ring the bell at the site of a leaf, bird, butterfly, but she has not bluffed us in years.

It's funny now I have my parrot that when the bell is rung the parrot says "Dakota, want outside, go to your spot" (we have a special potty area).


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

You're probably right Mister C, especially for when he gets bigger(which I can't wait for!). It's just hard for me to get on a precise take-out schedule. I usually just take him out every once in a while or I'll pick up on some of his signals and take him out. He really doesn't have that many more accidents in the house but if he had a way to signal me sometimes, I would think that those few would got to none hopefully. The bell doesn't seem worth it from what I'm hearing though.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

When Dixie was younger I would take her out on a schedule, Now that she's older she will tell me when she needs to go potty. If I had a bell she would be one of those dog's that ring's it just because she want's to go out and play. Or ring it and when I acknowledge her bring me a toy lol


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I use to take him out often as a puppy. After he woke, a certain amount of time after he ate, etc. And if I saw any signs of searching to go. I work from home so it was really easy to watch him. He only had two mistakes his first week, which was mostly due to me watching him closely. I knew he was really trained when one night he woke me up whining to go outside. He had explosive diarrhea & was scratching at the door to go outside. He nearly jumped through the kitchen window (poor guy). If he had to go THAT bad and didn't I was convinced he was house trained. 
We still have somewhat of a schedule now. When we wake up, sometimes at lunch time, after work & before bed. He doesn't always do both. Sometimes if he doesn't go poops he will later on in the night whine/moan when he is ready to go outside to do his business.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

When I was growing up we use to have a golden retreiver & cocker spaniel mix (looks of a golden retreiver with cocker spaniel size legs)...who she would just bug you when she wanted to go out and if you asked her "Do you want to go out?" She would get all excited. She pretty much only went outside to go potty and played mostly in the house.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs are all adult dogs and go outside on a schedule. If they need to go outside (differently than the schedule), they'll come tell me. They'll just stand and stare at me and I'll say "Do you need to go outside?" and they'll go to the door. 

My Mini Doxie (who was a rescue because she couldn't be potty trained) is the only one that I have that will vocalize if I'm not paying attention to her wanting to go out. I think that's because she's small....I 'over look' her. So she'll do the potty song and dance for me.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Somehow mine learned to bark at the door when he wants to go out. I didn't teach him that, but it works for us.

I used the bell for a previous dog and she used it to summon me for ridiculous things. It soured me on the bell but I should try it for our little Yorkie. It can't hurt.


----------

